
Hove bar blocks mobile phone signal to be more social - grahamel
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36954687
======
new_hackers
I think this will become more trendy.

It is pretty lame to walk into a "cool" or nightspot, only to see everyone
staring blankly into their phones.

